# Scales



## teapot8910 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi WLG!

I'm looking to shed a few pounds before my holiday in May and am looking to buy some new scales...

Any recommedations would be brill thank you 

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 23, 2011)

I prefer digital one's. Don't get Weight Watchers one's though they eat batteries


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 24, 2011)

Salter digital ones are good but you do need to replace batteries every now and then. Alternatively the traditional scales will do the trick and I think Tesco do them below a fiver!


----------



## MargB (Jan 24, 2011)

I have the traditional scales and did not pay a lot for them.  They work.  They tell me if weight is going on, coming off or I am staying around the same.  Result.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 24, 2011)

MargB said:


> I have the traditional scales and did not pay a lot for them.  They work.  They tell me if weight is going on, coming off or I am staying around the same.  Result.



I think that's the important thing. Never switch between scales. It's the difference in readings from a single set that should inform you.

My traditional salter scales are rubbish in terms of accuracy though. They under-record my weight by 1/2 stone! I use them when I'm feeling unhappy about my weight! 

My Omron electronic scales are much better and give loads of interesting information about fat %, muscle % as well as giving a numeric measure of visceral fat (i.e. that surrounding the organs). I bought them over 12 months ago and haven't needed to change the batteries yet.

Andy


----------



## alisonz (Jan 25, 2011)

Mine are great, digital and you can set them to kilo's pounds or stones, don't know the make though.


----------

